# tie in twice!



## Andy Tellier (Sep 29, 2003)

Fellas, just remember this, An acronym I use with my guys when witnessing lack of safety on their part when climbing. Scream over, Hey TITS! (of course when no ladies are present.) what does it mean? Tie In Twice Stupid!!!!!


----------



## jokers (Oct 4, 2003)

Sometimes I just yell "Hey, nice tits" but it doesn`t have anything to do with safety.  

Russ


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 12, 2003)

i call it FailSafe, 2 or more independant systems in case any single one fails. So, i guess that 'fits'...........

i look for pairallels of simple things in everyday life to look at these things, and drive their lessons deeper from this different angle of view.

In "G.I. Jane",the D.I. bellows:

"You're going to war, always have a backup;
2 is 1, and 1 is none!"

Hanging 60' sidewierds in the air by a half inch piece of nylon 'round yar waist while running a powerfull speed cutting instrument swinging around is at war with the odds. Not to mention mother earth missing you so bad, calling you back to her quickly and powerfully anytime she can, especially when she is not directly touching you; i see that as a war too, and 2 is 1!

:alien:


----------

